# Smells like a RELEASE is on the way...



## gkontos (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, the title says everything.


----------



## zspider (Nov 10, 2012)

What makes you say that? Not that I'm not hoping your right.


----------



## Lorem-Ipsum (Nov 10, 2012)

The release schedule says the 12th but since when has a release been on time


----------



## gkontos (Nov 11, 2012)

Just a hunch.


----------



## sossego (Nov 13, 2012)

Perhaps you should lay low on the beans and brussels sprouts.

I pray that there are no open flames near you.


----------



## gkontos (Nov 13, 2012)

sossego said:
			
		

> Perhaps you should lay low on the beans and brussels sprouts.
> 
> I pray that there are no open flames near you.



Wow!


----------



## Uniballer (Dec 1, 2012)

Now I smell it, too...


----------



## gkontos (Dec 1, 2012)

We think that it smells like a RELEASE is on the way...


----------



## zspider (Dec 2, 2012)

I smell it too, and it smells good.


----------



## gkontos (Dec 2, 2012)

[CMD=""]gkontos@sigma:~> uname -a[/CMD]

```
FreeBSD sigma.aisecure.net 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243778: Sun Dec  2 00:06:51 EET 2012     
root@sigma.aisecure.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SIGMA  amd64
```


----------



## nakal (Dec 2, 2012)

It seems, builds have been started.


```
# git log -n 1
commit 242355a112089082511f21084fca39db0dd7b694
Author: kensmith <kensmith@ccf9f872-aa2e-dd11-9fc8-001c23d0bc1f>
Date:   Fri Nov 30 19:36:20 2012 +0000

    We think we're ready for the 9.1-RELEASE builds.
    
    Approved by:        re (implicit)
    
    
    git-svn-id: https://svn0.us-east.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1@243710 ccf9f872-aa2e-dd11-9fc8-001c23d0bc1f
```


----------



## gkontos (Dec 3, 2012)

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=243808


----------



## nakal (Dec 5, 2012)

Hmm... Subversion is very funny... I cannot simply swap remote head refs to pull from? Well, whatever, doing a full clone again.


----------



## Uniballer (Dec 5, 2012)

The branch to track for 9.1-RELEASE is /base/releng/9.1 because that branch will receive security updates if and when they are committed.  The /base/release/9.1.0 branch will be frozen forever at the release point, i.e. now.


----------



## gkontos (Dec 5, 2012)

Assuming you have an empty /usr/src and you want to track RELEASE:

[CMD=""]#svn checkout svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1/ /usr/src[/CMD]

In case of a security or errata commit to the RELEASE branch then a simple:

[CMD=""]#svn up[/CMD]

Is all that it takes to get the new code.


----------



## nakal (Dec 5, 2012)

Uniballer said:
			
		

> The branch to track for 9.1-RELEASE is /base/releng/9.1



Oh... this is a bit confusing how many repo copies have been made on the official FreeBSD Subversion server. Thank you for this information.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 5, 2012)

nakal said:
			
		

> Hmm... Subversion is very funny... I cannot simply swap remote head refs to pull from? Well, whatever, doing a full clone again.



See (untested)
`% svn help switch`

Also see the online SVN book.


----------



## redw0lfx (Dec 5, 2012)

nakal said:
			
		

> Hmm... Subversion is very funny... I cannot simply swap remote head refs to pull from? Well, whatever, doing a full clone again.



Coming from GIT land are we? LOL.  The 'svn switch' command should take care of this, but you must do it from the root of the working directory and you must specify the full path to the new repository you want to download from (it will only pull the differences and apply that vs the entire branch).

Example Initial Checkout:
[CMD=""]
% svn checkout svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1/ /usr/src
[/CMD]

Update to release branch
[CMD=""]
% cd /usr/src
% svn switch svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1.0
[/CMD]


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 6, 2012)

I think
`% svn switch [url=svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1]svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1[/url] /usr/src`
would work, but have not tested it.


----------



## kpa (Dec 6, 2012)

There is no releng/9.1.0 branch and there won't be. The releng/9.1 branch is the 9.1-RELEASE branch that will receive the security updates and critical fixes. You must be confusing the release/9.1.0 "snapshot" with the release branch, release/9.1.0 is the frozen in time snapshot of the repository that will not receive any updates ever.

So, use the releng/9.1 branch if you want to receive any security and other updates to your 9.1-RELEASE system.


----------



## nakal (Dec 6, 2012)

It seems the "releng/9.1" is the branch which I wanted. So I did not need the other repo copy.

Thank you for the hint with "svn switch".


----------



## Dutchman01 (Dec 14, 2012)

the rc3 links on the front webpage now link to thr 9.1-RELEASE iso's


----------



## jrm@ (Dec 30, 2012)

*It's Official*

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-announce/2012-December/001448.html


----------



## Beastie (Dec 30, 2012)

Haha, I opened the "Release Information" page and it was still showing 9.0. I opened this thread and saw your post then refreshed, and Bam! I see Release 9.1.


----------



## fonz (Dec 30, 2012)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Haha, I opened the "Release Information" page and it was still showing 9.0. I opened this thread and saw your post then refreshed, and Bam! I see Release 9.1.


Indeed. The announcement has been made on the FreeBSD website and I received it by e-mail almost an hour ago, it just hasn't been posted in the Announcements section of this forum yet.

Fonz


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 30, 2012)

fonz said:
			
		

> Indeed. The announcement has been made on the FreeBSD website and I received it by e-mail almost an hour ago, it just hasn't been posted in the Announcements section of this forum yet.



Yes it has: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=36623.


----------



## fonz (Dec 30, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Yes it has: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=36623.


My "Forum Overview" still mentions a December 21 post about the "FreeBSD Foundation Newsletter" as the latest post in "News & Announcements", although the post you linked to is indeed there. That seems kinda weird to me.

Fonz

Edit: a similar thing occurs with "FAQs and HOWTOs": what the "Forum Overview" mentions as the last post there isn't actually the last post.


----------

